# What JU 88s crashed or were shot down ....



## Stalag Luft 3 (Aug 7, 2020)

What JU 88s crashed or were shot down in Northern France/Belgium/Holland on or about 22 May 1940? Thanks.


----------



## VERSUCH (Aug 16, 2020)

From the "Battle of France Then and Now". 22 May 1940 page 347.
Ju88A 1/KG30 Wn.? Shot down by own flak on approach to Schiphol crashed at Osdorp,crew KIA.
Ju88A 3/KG30 Wn.? Shot down by Spitfire on recce over Dunkirk crashed in channel,crew missing.
Ju88A 8/KG30 Wn.? Shot down by Hurricanes on recce over Dunkirk crash landed outh of Calais, crew 1 wounded the rest ok.
Ju88A 8/LG1 Wn.3025. Shot down by Spitfires on shipping attack west of Boulogne crashed into sea of Wimereux,crew 1 killed the rest missing.
Ju88A 8/LG1 Wn.? Shot down by Spitfires during attach on tanker west of Boulogne force landed and burned out near Montreuil, crew 1 killed the rest ok.
Ju88A 9/LG1 Wn.? Damaged by Spitfires west of Boulogne and Landed Dusseldorf, aircraft written off, crew 1 badly wounded the rest ok .
Hope this helps.
Cheers Mike


----------

